# What cubes can you buy in china?



## andrewvo1324 (May 31, 2008)

My friend is going to china and hopefully finding cubes that will be cheaper there. But still Brand name.

Do they have diy cubes In stores therE?

also do they have rubiks brand cubes there? and whats the cost?


And what stores carry them thanks


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 31, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> My friend is going to china and hopefully finding cubes that will be cheaper there. But still Brand name.
> 
> Do they have diy cubes In stores therE?
> 
> ...




I need a answer pretty quick as he is leaving tonight. and we wont get contact for a while


----------



## 36duong (May 31, 2008)

You can buy anything in China if you know where to go


----------



## davegocube (May 31, 2008)

I need a new liver, college did a number on mine... put me down for one of those!


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

36doug - I don't know where to tell him to go thats why i made this thread. so your post is to general for any help.

davegocube- ????no clue waht your saying


Well guys i got 5 hours till he leaves so please help!


----------



## davegocube (Jun 1, 2008)

andrewvo1324 you'll understand someday, well actually, I hope you don't. Let's just say it was a bad joke


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

oh okay haha.

Man i need answers he's leaving in a few hours D:

Please answer thanks in advance


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

You can't get crap in China in stores. 100Rmb cubes are unheard of. Only 3rmb springless cubes with durable tiles that suck badly. Good luck finding a nice cube. I'll be amazed. I would buy a few of these crap cubes just for using the tiles (whole thing is cheaper than cubesmith tiles). And glue a few together for a fun mod. That is all.
Unless you go to the Eastsheen factory or cube4you store or something, but I have no clue where that is.

No one knows what is a rubik's cube. 
it is the Magic cube (Pronounced something like "more fun" mo fang)


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

how much is 3rmb in usd?

cause that sound like less then 2 usd and thats unbelieveable?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

3rmb is like 40 cents. $1=7rmb or so.
When I was there a few years ago, it was like 2 rmb and the exchange rate was $1=8.25 rmb.
last year, it was 3rmb, but it varies greatly by region. Even if you go somewhere expensive, it should be no more than 10 rmb. you can probably get it for less than 1rmb still somewhere where everyone's really poor.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 3rmb is like 40 cents. $1=7rmb or so.
> When I was there a few years ago, it was like 2 rmb and the exchange rate was $1=8.25 rmb.
> last year, it was 3rmb, but it varies greatly by region. Even if you go somewhere expensive, it should be no more than 10 rmb. you can probably get it for less than 1rmb still somewhere where everyone's really poor.



40 cent cubes lol?

Wow probly like like 10$ worth.


----------



## beachboy (Jun 1, 2008)

i want to know if he is going to somewhere in china or hong kong


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry for double post but he is also going to stop in tokyo japan airport for like 30 mins you think the gift shop in there will carry any quality cubes?

he is going all over china. for a month


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

Where are you going in China? I was at Xi'an.
If you go to Shanghai or Hong Kong. Things are supposed to be more expensive.

I highly doubt airports to have cubes. You can check if you like.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Where are you going in China? I was at Xi'an.
> If you go to Shanghai or Hong Kong. Things are supposed to be more expensive.
> 
> I highly doubt airports to have cubes. You can check if you like.




he is going all over china. for a month. And im not going a friend is. Well thanks for your help i hope he finds something.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually my friend bought a Rubik's Brand cube in an airport in the US. So its possible.
Good luck getting your cubes!


----------



## guusrs (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Last week I bought an very-cheap-looking fake-cube on a Chinese market in the Netherlands. Instead of sticker 3mm thick hard plastic covers are attached, probably with a clicking mechanisme. It was prices only 1 euro (aprox $1.55) 
I still got it wrapped in plastic tagged with a label saying "made in China"
I think it will not survive more than 10 minutes when I use it.

Guus


----------



## Stefan (Jun 3, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Instead of sticker 3mm thick hard plastic covers are attached


That's extremely thick, can you show a picture?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a cube with 3mm thick tiles once that Brian Odom gave to me. It was almost impossible to turn. I tried to take it apart once (I was going to try to lube it), and the pieces cracked badly so that it was useless, so I threw it away. (So I can't take a picture of the 3mm tiles.) But I definitely remember them being that big - they were hollow pieces of plastic, flat on one side and rounded on the other side, and the flat side was glued onto the surface of the cube. (A couple of them fell off before I broke it entirely.)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2008)

My grandparents are coming at about 15th this month. They are to bring me like 3 of these sucky cubes. I'll show you, though I can't seem to upload pictures on this site.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 18, 2008)

My grandparents came from China yesterday and brought me the really crappy cubes.
Here are my times for 5 tries.
1.	48.19	
2.	41.88	
3.	58.77	
4.	57.86	
5.	41.72

Average: 49.68
Standard Deviation: 8.31

So I can get about half speed.
It's not the kind I was talking about. It's the other really common kind. Paper stickers with ABCD123456789 printed on everysticker. Also, the color scheme is wrong. I'll post a video.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> My grandparents came from China yesterday and brought me the really crappy cubes.
> Here are my times for 5 tries.
> 1.	48.19
> 2.	41.88
> ...



i dont see how color schemes cane be"wrong"


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 19, 2008)

mo shu fang kuai.thats the chinese way of saying rubiks cube


----------



## TimMc (Jun 19, 2008)

You can get those "crap" cubes for about 50 cents in Australia. People will import anything :-/

Tim.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 19, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> mo shu fang kuai.thats the chinese way of saying rubiks cube



Or simply mo fang.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that Mandarin? I only know Cantonese, I'd like to learn Mandarin sometime, but when I get into high school, I don't know if the JC would let me take it though.


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello all~
I am a Chinere Cuber.
"mo shu fang kuai" means Magic Cube。
There had 4~5 kinds of speeding cube in china。
But the most popular cubes are "China A ver.2" and "China C All closed ver.2"
Some photos of China A and C.
A:














B:





C:


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh no~~I can't upload the photos,who can help me ....
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=10945&extra=page=1
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=3388&extra=page=1
User：456852456
Password：456852


----------



## Henxu (Jul 19, 2008)

popopopolo said:


> Hello all~
> I am a Chinere Cuber.
> "mo shu fang kuai" means Magic Cube。
> There had 4~5 kinds of speeding cube in china。
> ...



I can't see nothing, there is an error at the page, almost for me and my (Chinese) that sucks xd.


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 20, 2008)

Entry the pages and you will see the photos.
Click the top right-hand corner:登陆
And Input:
用户名：456852456
密码：456852


----------



## Henxu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi I'm Chinese but have Spanish nationality.
I've seem those cubes, A 2type are very strange, I hope to have some of them


----------

